# the best mtb gloves i've ever worn aren't mtb gloves at all.



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

I tried to think outside the box for one of my most recent purchase and I couldn't be happier.
I've had plenty of "biking gloves" and have never been disappointed but none have ever made me want to purchase a second pair when they wear out until now. I grabbed a pair of Nike hyperbeast football lineman gloves just to give them a shot. What makes them so effective for football is exactly what makes them nice for riding. The padding has been great saved my fingers and knuckles several times from many collisions with the trees of the tight PNW singletrack. palms are extremely durable and also padded. Very breathable and comfortable. Love them so much I ordered two more today.
Here's a link if anyone wants to take a look:
Nike Hyperbeast Hydragrip Lineman Glove - Men's - Football - Sport Equipment - Black/Grey/White


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

fyi: the sizes run small so order one or possibly even two sizes larger than usual


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Rogue655 said:


> I tried to think outside the box for one of my most recent purchase and I couldn't be happier


I like that idea! Wished I had these on last week when I tangled with a tree and lost!
The reviews talk about the palm pad coming loose and balling up...


----------



## Rogue655 (Aug 10, 2012)

I've had them for a few months now and haven't experienced that. Maybe the constant impacts a lineman puts on it when playing football does a bit more damage than biking. the palm pads are still intact for me


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I just posted these in another thread.










That is not my pair but it looks like them.

Icon does not make the same gloves anymore but they make similar ones. 
They are motorcycle gloves. I have had them for over 8 years and 40k+ miles of riding and they show little wear. They breathe well in the summer and offer good protection for the back of the hand and the front. I think I paid $20 for them when I bought them.

Other good choices I have seen people go for are Mechanics gloves. 
Also durable, offer good grip and protection although I think most motorcycle gloves offer the best protection.


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

How are they in the PNW weather? Do they keep your hands warm & dry?
Thanks!


----------



## wahday (Mar 23, 2012)

Good find! I use a great pair of work gloves and am similarly satisfied. I'm heading into my second cold weather season with them. They are nylon and leather, very form fitting and tough as hell. They also cinch at the wrist with a velcro strap. Don't recall what I paid for them or the brand (just looked, but the tag has long since become illegible), but it wasn't much -$20 maybe. They were for some work I was doing at our mountain property in some chilly weather and I needed something that would allow me to do some more fine motor manipulation. Now they are my go to winter riding gloves. I wear them down to the mid 20s with no problem. Beyond that I use ski gloves until I warm up and then put these puppies on.

In fact, they kind of remind me of lineman gloves.


----------



## wallstreet (Jul 27, 2012)

The Nike look well padded.

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=Eno3zUGyd6M&desktop_uri=/watch?v=Eno3zUGyd6M

YouTube on it above.

I am looking for 'white' gloves as my grips are white. Prevents them darkening up as the dye from my dark gloves always goes through! Amy suggestions?


----------



## sjhiker (Apr 25, 2008)

I wear a pair of lightweight work gloves. Found them at Osh Hardware for $12 or so.

The back of the hand is very breathable, and there's a reflective strip on the back of the hand and at your fingernails. Palm has slight padding and is flexible. They're made by Bigtime Products. TrueGrip Max Safety Gloves.

This must be an old picture as the reflective material is missing on the fingertips.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice finds gentlemen. :thumbsup:

Over the years I've learned that motocross gear is about the best bet for affordable, awesome, good looking protection and comfort. 

Most websites and moto stores always have some kind of steep discount(s) on last years colors of motocross gear, for far cheaper than cycling gear. 

Another great crossover is Snowmobiling gear for the winter riding season. Sledding gloves and base layers are cheaper than cycling specific gear, and work even better at keeping you warm. Since you're going 50-60-70+ mph on a sled, in super cold temps the gear is made to withstand that. (just check out Klim and HMK for example). 

Nothing wrong with getting the most bang for your buck these days.... I couldn't agree with that more. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> Over the years I've learned that motocross gear is about the best bet for affordable, awesome, good looking protection and comfort.


Agreed. My favorite pair of gloves was a pair of Answer MX gloves I bought in the 90s.


----------



## tom-dave (Dec 28, 2012)

my dad gave me a pair of dirty rigger work gloves ideal for this time of year in the uk,the protection from them is great


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

kamaaina1 said:


> How are they in the PNW weather? Do they keep your hands warm & dry?
> Thanks!


If you are asking me

They are ok for biking in cooler weather. 
On a motorcycle in cold weather, they offer nothing. 
Big difference @ 60+ mph lol
However, they are fine for pretty much any weather we get here (Western NC). 
If it is a super cold day, I do have another pair of motorcycle gloves.

As far as wet goes, they are not water resistant but they still grip no matter how wet they get.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I've worn these a couple of times and they aren't bad for MTB gloves.

They are lightly padded and have a terry cloth thumb for nose wiping. At $9.99 from Home Depot, I don't really care if they don't last forever.


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

kjlued said:


> I just posted these in another thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny. I've been wearing Thor and Fox MX gloves forever. I bought a couple pairs of Shift Hybrids when STG was blowing them out, because they have even more protection.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

Yeah, I love them and will probably continue to buy motorcycle/motorcross gloves when I wear these out. You seem to appreciate them the most when you have those knuckle brushes against the trees when getting in the tighter stuff. lol


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I have some non-mtb specific ones but I'm not in love with them simply because they have no smooth spots to wipe the schnoz (sp?) on.


----------



## SM Rambler85 (Dec 27, 2012)

what the hell happened here?


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

This will get some odd looks, but i have a pair of Ice Bay neoprene, fleece lined gloves that I've been thinking about trying out for winter riding. They were $25 at Bass Pro Shops. Waterproof, warm, comfortable and they're relatively tacky. I'll see if I can find a pic and let you know if I take them out of my work gear and onto the trails.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

tagged


----------



## jimbug (Sep 2, 2013)

I personally like the Mechanix brand impact gloves like the auto parts stores sell. I guess I spent a little too much time turning wrenches. 

My boss scuba dives frequently and that's what they wear.
Have seen many paintballers with them. 
Also noticed many shooters wear them too.

They have good padding on the palm, but not too thick. The fingers are thin but tough. And the backs have rubber padding over the knuckles and back of the hand. IMHO not a bad deal for $25


----------



## edle (Jul 18, 2012)

I bought one earlier.

Cool New Men Mountain Bike Racing Motorcross Full Fingers Gloves One Pair M XXL | eBay


----------



## nevermindboy (Sep 18, 2013)

cheers for the recommendations been getting blister myself (proabably because i dont wear proper biker gloves just a apair of weight lifting gloves)


----------



## Raggler (Jun 27, 2013)

I wear Oakley combat gloves. Very Comfy and my hands have awesome ventilation.

https://www.oakleysi.com/Product_Detail.cfm?id=66&pid=3


----------



## Tints (Apr 5, 2012)

Football gloves are a great idea. 

Right now im using the Hatch sgk100's. They were $40 with a kevlar lining. Good protection and grip.


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

+1 for Mechanix brand - several different styles/weights available, multiple uses. The last ones I bought came in 2 pr for the price of one package.


----------



## skene (May 26, 2013)

I usually wear paintball gloves. Similar to mx gloves flexible and breathable with knuckle protection.


----------



## skyphix (May 29, 2007)

For those that like Mechanix gloves, check out the Youngstown Tradesmans gloves. I find them to be more comfortable, offer better dexterity, better protection, and they last longer. I primarily use them for outdoor work (splitting wood, etc) and vehicle repair work, but find them awesome for biking as well.

Amazon.com: Youngstown Glove 03-3060-80-L General Utility Plus Performance Glove Large, Black: Home Improvement


----------



## MotoXConvert (Sep 22, 2013)

I use MX Gloves for absolutely everything except for working on engines. I used them racing motocross, racing BMX, when I'm shooting, I wear them whenever I need some type of hand protection for the Army. I have a couple pairs of O'Neals that I have had for years and raced many motos on and they are still holding up. 

For Mechanics work I have a pair of slip on, oil resistant gloves that I find have a little more fine dexterity.


----------



## bluebomberx (Aug 24, 2006)

MX gloves here as well. I'm using a pair of Fox Dirtpaws I purchased from Cycle Gear for $20.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## madonarosy (Aug 1, 2017)

*My favorite mountain bike gloves*

What about VAOO Gloves? you can test it. 
it is My favorite mountain bike gloves.
Better you can read mtb gloves reviews here.


----------

